# a arm bushings



## turbo (Nov 4, 2009)

need to replace these, how hard is it and do i need to take it all off to install them? hopefully its easy!!!!!!


----------



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

your talking about the ones that hold the a arm to the frame right?


----------



## turbo (Nov 4, 2009)

yes sir


----------



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

i changed mine one time cuz they had play in them. you just gotta take the axel and all out with the hub and the a arms should come right off. its not that difficult. the hardest part is getting the bushings in and out. you have to be acareful not to crush them. i went through all that with both of them in the front and when i got it back together it was still some movement.


----------



## turbo (Nov 4, 2009)

i was hoping that i could take the shock loose and tap the bolt out of the a arm and install the new stuff, i guess its going to take alittle more time. have you ever had any play in the rear as well, all 4 of my tires you can grab ahold of them and they wiggle


----------



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

yeah the bushings are in the a arm part. i dont think i have any play in the back. just the front.


----------



## turbo (Nov 4, 2009)

thanks for the info


----------



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

any time.


----------



## DaBrute (Aug 16, 2009)

Kujo over at kawiriders forum makes durometer nylon ones to replace the Super Crappy stock bearings and seals for the front upper a-arms. My stock ones were toast in the first 1000km's, Kujo's have been in for 600km's so far and no movement whatsoever.


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

^^^they look like there a lot better quality also


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

turbo said:


> need to replace these, how hard is it and do i need to take it all off to install them? hopefully its easy!!!!!!


Jack it up, take the tire off, take the shock off, If you have a wench, loosen it because the bolts slide out toward it, remove the bolt, lift the a-frame away from the mount and swing forward. Then remove the seals, remove the circlips and with a punch reach through and tap-out the bearing and hiem. Clean it up good. Then with a bar clamp and sockets install the new ones, seals and reinstall. Cake. Use either EPI's kit or AllBalls. While open, best tap-in a grease zerk in the center. Makes them last a lot longer.


----------



## sweeper (Apr 10, 2009)

I also have kujo's in mine for about 400 miles now and love them.


----------



## DaBrute (Aug 16, 2009)

Kurtis is DA MAN!! :rockn: I thank him for making a great replacment for one of Kawi's repetative weakpoints. I wish Kawi would start listening to the complaints they recieve and actually do something to correct them:aargh4:.


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

How much r they


----------



## DaBrute (Aug 16, 2009)

drtj said:


> How much r they


$75 a set, comes with (4) bushings(2) hardened sleeves and grease zerks,YUP....there greaseable :rockn:


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

Is that just for top on both sides or is it for one side? Has anyone found a cross reference # for these to where we can get them cheaper


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

drtj said:


> Is that just for top on both sides or is it for one side? Has anyone found a cross reference # for these to where we can get them cheaper


That'll be the top only and you will need two sets, but thay may be the last set you will ever buy.


----------



## sweeper (Apr 10, 2009)

Top only both sides for $75. Put a little grease in it when you get threw riding and your good to go! I had to try them because of the price and I do like them alot.


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

wow that is high for bushings but if there the last ones i but they might be worth it. how do the Zerk's go in just drill a small hole and screw them in?


----------



## DaBrute (Aug 16, 2009)

The price may seem a little high, but he guarantees them for a year! These are much more resiliant than non greaseable ringball and needle brg stock crap. Yes all you do is drill and tap a hole at a 45 deg angle in the center of the tube and your done.Insert bushing and sleeve in one end then grease and then install bushing at other end, install. Also he can pour you just about any color too,Here's a pic of two sets that i bought....


----------



## turbo (Nov 4, 2009)

finished, not bad at all, thanks for all the info


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Holy crap.....he's located here in Nova Scotia and I've been buying the all balls crap for years now.


----------



## skid (Jun 18, 2009)

check out all balls they have the same thing but its for top and bottom, got mine about 2 months ago and wow what a difference, the only thing is that all balls don't come with the grease fittings.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

I looked on thier website and only lists the bearing style.

Any ideas on where I can get them? Contacted Dalton Industries and they tell me the guy on Kawieriders (kujo) does not sell or work for them and they don't sell the kits.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

You guys need to check out bigpower.bravehost.com/ They have the full set of bushing conversions.


----------



## skid (Jun 18, 2009)

it doesn't show the proper bushings on the all balls site but when i contacted the distributer they informed me that they were in fact the ones i was looking for. I tried to contact him the same way and got the same answer, the company seemed confused by this.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

nmkawierider said:


> You guys need to check out bigpower.bravehost.com/ They have the full set of bushing conversions.


Just got a reply from them. 

$99 shipped to N.S.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

KMKjr said:


> Just got a reply from them.
> 
> $99 shipped to N.S.


Not bad to Canada. Probably the last set you will ever buy for it too.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Kujo was $88.00.

Bushings look like the same thing, so I might support the local guy.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

KMKjr said:


> Kujo was $88.00.
> 
> Bushings look like the same thing, so I might support the local guy.


Kujo doesn't make a set for the lowers. 10 bucks more for all the lowers? Yup..sorry.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

nmkawierider said:


> Kujo doesn't make a set for the lowers. 10 bucks more for all the lowers? Yup..sorry.


Did not know that!!

Thanks.


----------

